# Sig Sauer Mosquito and P226 CLASSIC .22



## skypros (Mar 20, 2010)

I really like Sig Sauer Mosquito..... But I hear the trigger is really hard to get use to and has a hard trigger pull (maybe only on the double action pull) and that the trigger is gritty (although this may smooth out with some oil and/or after it is broken in). I have also heard that the mosquito has problems with FTF and FTE among other things... But I hear this is due to the ammo and/or not using the correct spring when using the bulk pack ammo's.
I love the way the Sig Mosquito looks and really like the price of the gun... although paying $40+ for a Magazine is a little ridiculous!!!

Next there is a Sig Sauer P226 CLASSIC .22 cal pistol (model # 226R-22-BAS) this 
is AWESOME...... but I really think it is out of my price range.... and I can not find out any info on the trigger.

Can anyone comment on the TRIGGERS on both .22 cal pistols?

Thank You
Steve C.
Bend, Oregon


----------



## jason-hart (Mar 24, 2010)

just bought a mosquito a few weeks ago. The trigger puller is only hard on the first DA stroke, after that it reverts to SA asnd is quite easy, around 4lbs I believe, 12 lbs before the 1st stroke. I cant comment on the other piece as i've never owned one, but if the mosquito is any indication, it should be fun to shoot as well.

I bought 550 rounds of Federal brand ammo for the mosquito, after 250 or so rounds, i have yet to experience any problems.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

skypros said:


> I really like Sig Sauer Mosquito..... But I hear the trigger is really hard to get use to and has a hard trigger pull (maybe only on the double action pull) and that the trigger is gritty (although this may smooth out with some oil and/or after it is broken in). I have also heard that the mosquito has problems with FTF and FTE among other things... But I hear this is due to the ammo and/or not using the correct spring when using the bulk pack ammo's.
> I love the way the Sig Mosquito looks and really like the price of the gun... although paying $40+ for a Magazine is a little ridiculous!!!
> 
> Next there is a Sig Sauer P226 CLASSIC .22 cal pistol (model # 226R-22-BAS) this
> ...


i have a mosquito and simply love the little gun. it is fun to shoot and accurate for plinking at the farm and range. i have bought a scope mount and am looking for a good scope to extend my plinking past the 25 yard range. more fun!

my mosquito does have a stong trigger pull, both single and double action. i have worked on the trigger based on some wonderful direction from the folks at the sig forum. i still have some work to get it where i think it should be, but since i am not a gunsmith, i am taking it carefull and slow.

new, the mosquito will only cycle reliably using the CCI minimags. after 5 + boxes of the high cost rounds (is less than 10 cents a round considered high cost?) i figured i could put up with a few FTF or FTE. after all, i am at the range shooting paper targets, so clear the gun and keep shootin.

i aslo like the saftey features of the sig, similar to a full sized sig, saftey, decocker and hammer fired. i don't recall any "accidental discharges" with this gun.

ymmv
jr


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought a Mosquito sport for my wife a while back and we both absolutely love it. My wife is very petit and has no problems shooting it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Just spent first day at range with my new Mosquito. After picking it up I stripped, cleaned, and then lubed it with Mobil One synthetic. Racked the slide 200 times. Today - 200 rds CCI Minimags - fabulous; 100rds Winchester Super X high velocity - fabulous; 10rds each of: CCI Velocitors - fabulous; Federal Bulk Pack - great; Remington Golden Bullet - great; Winchester X bulk pack - horrible; Aguila - horrible. I love the little gun and am going to shoot loads of 22lr at the range from now on.


----------



## arsguerra (Apr 17, 2010)

Another vote for the Mosquito here. Reliability stopped being an issue once I got past the break-in; in the 600 rds since, there has not been a single incident that could be attributed to the gun itself. I feed my baby CCI Minimags exclusively, and clean her after every session of 100-200 rds. 

As for the trigger pull, I can confirm that DA is a bear, but SA was easy enough to get used to. I've gotten to the point where I can pepper the target with good 3" groups at 15 yds using iron sights only.

Sorry I can't provide any insights into the P226/.22. 

There's my two-cents worth.  Good luck on your choice.


----------

